# Sturmtruppler Kostüm



## LiangZhou (5. April 2010)

Aloha Community! 


Der Titel ist selbst erklärend, wie komme ich an ein Sturmtrupplerkostüm? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin letztens bei einem Shoppingtrip durch Frankfurt darauf gekommen, als vorm Adidas Shop Sturmtruppler standen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße,

LiangZhou


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2010)

http://www.whitemoon-shop.de/epages/15162978.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15162978/Products/105163&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE


----------



## LiangZhou (5. April 2010)

Ach du heilige Schei......799€ übersteigt nun doch meine kühnsten Vermutungen :-/


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2010)

http://www.yatego.com/littlecornershop/p,4ad0581a95b13,3f4a1e0de64cb1_7,star-wars-deluxe-kost%C3%BCm-stormtrooper-gr-xl

Oder schreib den an ob er dir was bastelt:
http://my.buffed.de/user/189964/index/profile


----------



## LiangZhou (5. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.yatego.co...tlecornershop/p,4ad0581a95b13,3f4a1e0de64cb1_7,star-wars-deluxe-kost%C3%BCm-stormtrooper-gr-xl
> 
> Oder schreib den an ob er dir was bastelt:
> http://my.buffed.de/...4/index/profile




Wieso soll ich diesen Typen anschreiben? Scheint mir zwar ein Star Wars Fan zu sein aber sonst hab ich nichts gelesen was so darauf hinweisen würde das er Kostüme herstellt 

Der erste link geht btw nicht


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. April 2010)

Mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand bekommst du auch den ersten link zum laufen...
Ich habs mal hier für dich gemacht:

>KlickiMcKlickelton<


----------



## LiangZhou (6. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand bekommst du auch den ersten link zum laufen...
> Ich habs mal hier für dich gemacht:
> 
> >KlickiMcKlickelton<




Was heißt denn hier Menschenverstand, woher soll ich denn bitte wissen was nach com kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, das zweite sieht sehr...hm....unecht aus  Aber danke trotzdem, werde ich wohl 800€ sparen müssen ;D


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://www.yatego.co...tlecornershop/p,4ad0581a95b13,3f4a1e0de64cb1_7,star-wars-deluxe-kost%C3%BCm-stormtrooper-gr-xl
> 
> Oder schreib den an ob er dir was bastelt:
> http://my.buffed.de/...4/index/profile



oO Von Yatego bitte die Finger lassen. Das ist ein Paradies für Betrüger.

Wie wärs damit: http://www.toy-palace.com/index.php?cat=c29953_Erwachsene.html&page=3


----------



## Hackseputt (6. April 2010)

Wenns dich nicht stört, dass das "neuere" Klone sind:
http://www.whitemoon-shop.de/epages/15162978.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15162978/Products/105197/SubProducts/105197-0001

http://www.whitemoon-shop.de/epages/15162978.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15162978/Products/105196/SubProducts/105196-0001


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. April 2010)

> Was heißt denn hier Menschenverstand, woher soll ich denn bitte wissen was nach com kommt?



Durch die Tatsache, dass es Tikumes post steht ._."


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Nett seite muss ich sagen ich glaub.. ich hab schon Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin. :> http://www.whitemoon-shop.de/epages/15162978.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15162978/Products/107232/SubProducts/107232-0001 ;D 



Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich nur noch so rum laufen. http://www.whitemoon-shop.de/epages/15162978.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15162978/Products/105220 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. April 2010)

799 € für so´n Kostüm ist schon´ne Marke, allerdings erklärt 
*




ohne Waffe, ohne Schuhe!


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*auch, was die Sturmtruppler vor ´nem Adidas-Shop getrieben haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. April 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Wenns dich nicht stört, dass das "neuere" Klone sind:
> http://www.whitemoon...cts/105197-0001
> 
> http://www.whitemoon...cts/105196-0001





Streng gesehn sind das die "alten" Modelle, Klonkrieger und Stumrtruppen und so

/Klugscheissen off 	;D



Hm, ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir nur das 800€ teure Exemplar >_>

@ Sascha_BO

Bei adidas gibt es jetzt eine , minder gelungene, Star Wars Kollektion;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Du kannst für knapp 80&#8364; wohl kaum eine perfekte Replik erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallendingen da bei einer solchen der Preis eh nochmal durch Lizensgebühren in die Höhe getrieben wird (deswegen sind die meisten "Spielzeuge" oder billigeren Imitate immer leicht abweichend, damit eben diese nicht gezahlt werden müssen)


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2010)

Ich hätte lieber nen vollständiges "Predator Wolf"-Kostüm, aber da ist man bei der Anfertigung auch schnell mal bei 1500-2000 Dollar *g*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k3sdPBUBt8

Btw. Kranke Nerds: http://plancksconstant.org/blog1/image/sub4/female-predator.jpg
*g*


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

DA kannste dann wenigstens deine Haare gut mit einbringen *fg*
@ZAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nen vollständiges "Predator Wolf"-Kostüm, aber da ist man bei der Anfertigung auch schnell mal bei 1500-2000 Dollar *g*
> 
> Btw. Kranke Nerds: http://plancksconsta...le-predator.jpg
> *g*




Wow, die sehen klasse aus! Zum Glück hat ein Stormtrooper viel weniger Details ;D


----------

